# Favourite DVD Instructional Videos



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

List your favourites. I'm looking to pick some up. Let us know what's great and not so great.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually find any DVD thats not made by a star player to be good, while the ones made by star players are usually crap. The old saying is, "Those who cant, teach." Thats a good thing because while the star players are bragging about how great they are, and teaching you to be a total clone of themselves, the no name guys are putting effort into making sure you undertand what the hell theyre talking about. The no name guys usually also cover a wide variety of stuff. Not that the star player videos are nessesarily bad, they just tend to have a "Look at me" tone alot of times............


----------



## dudley doright (Apr 6, 2006)

*These are my list of DVD*

1. Guitar Principle and Technique by Andrea
2. Pumping Nylon
3. Learning the Blues by Artie Trumm
4. Learning the songs of John Denver
I have more but I can't remember the title and artist.
PM me and I could give you the names.


----------



## sk3tch3dx (Jan 10, 2007)

john petrucci - rock discipline

and either Michael Angelo's Speed Lives or Speed Kills


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

All the Robben Ford DVD:rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fatherjacques said:


> All the Robben Ford DVD:rockon2:


+1 on that. He is a monster player and I find he really goes in depth in the lessons. Another good one to check out is Warren Haynes-Electric Blues & Slide Guitar.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

*Accelerate Your Guitar Playing *- Tomo Fujita

Great for improving your technique and speed.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Anything by Steve Morse! I have his videos does that count?


----------

